# Car radio cutting out and service alerts popping up



## severus (Oct 11, 2018)

Well this has been happening ever since I got my car back from the shop after hitting a deer. It won’t haooen every time I drive my car, but I did drive it over 1,000 miles in a week and it didn’t happen once before the accident. As I’m driving, my radio will cut on and off, and service traction control, service power steering, and some other service announcement comes up. All of this happens at the same time usually. I have found that it happens either when the bass hits or when I accelerate fast. I do have a 12” pioneer subwoofer with an 800w amp attached to it, being powered by an LOC switch that was spliced in through the front driver side speaker wires. I’ll try my best to attach a video to this thread to help anyone better understand my situation.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

severus said:


> Well this has been happening ever since I got my car back from the shop after hitting a deer. It won’t haooen every time I drive my car, but I did drive it over 1,000 miles in a week and it didn’t happen once before the accident. As I’m driving, my radio will cut on and off, and service traction control, service power steering, and some other service announcement comes up. All of this happens at the same time usually. I have found that it happens either when the bass hits or when I accelerate fast. I do have a 12” pioneer subwoofer with an 800w amp attached to it, being powered by an LOC switch that was spliced in through the front driver side speaker wires. I’ll try my best to attach a video to this thread to help anyone better understand my situation.


Symptoms could point to either a weak battery or bad battery connection. 

How long was it in the shop and how old is the battery?

Has the Negative Battery Cable ever been replaced?

Special Coverage 14311


----------



## severus (Oct 11, 2018)

The car was in the shop for about 2 weeks when it was being worked on. That’s what I was kind of thinking, some sort of problem with how and where the power is being distributed. No, the negative cable end has never been replaced, and neither had the battery. The accident did happen on the front driver side where the battery is seated, so it’s either what you said, or it might be parts of the wiring harness not being plugged the whole way.


----------



## severus (Oct 11, 2018)

Here is what it looks like. https://youtu.be/J8HoJIDJYHM


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

With that video documentation, time to take it back to the shop. It’s obviously not fixed properly yet.

If it’s a bad connection or faulty harness, that should be covered under the original repair order. On the other hand, if they diagnose a weak battery or bad battery cable, it would be fair for them to charge for that.


----------



## Ryans9960 (Apr 19, 2018)

My car was doing that and I needed a new negative battery cable. No problems with that issue after changing it


----------

